

Programmers Stack Exchange now out of beta and with a fresh redesign - chrisaycock
http://meta.programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/687/new-design-launched

======
Dobbs
I'm really not a big fan of the direction that they are taking stackexchange.
Looking over a list of the avaiable sites you have:

Linux and Unix, System Administration, Power Users, Ubuntu, Programming,
Software Engineering/Development, IT Security, and Webmasters

There is so much overlap here that is is ridiculous. From my point of view it
feels like they are fragmenting the answers, questions, and participants to
the point where individual sites can't survive long term.

~~~
chrisaycock
I get the impression they are taking the same approach as Reddit, in which
there are many smaller sub-communities. That gives an individual site a cozier
feeling than just one massive all-in webpage. (That said, each of the major SO
tags is like a community unto itself.)

~~~
fourstar
It doesn't work for this kind of site. Why? It's an answer-based website. You
want more exposure for your answer, so you want to put it in a populated area.
Reddit is a link submission site, so it doesn't really matter who looks at the
links that are being submitted. It's a terrible idea, and one of the reasons I
really dislike Stack Exchange.

"I have a question but I see it could fit equally within 3 different sub-
communities. Which one do I pick? Obviously the one with more people in it." -
Me.

------
sosuke
What is the main difference between this Stack Exchange and the main Stack
Overflow which is self described as a "collaboratively edited question and
answer site for programmers"?

~~~
mindcrime
The way I saw it put was that SO was more about low level technical
programming details, and the new Programmers SE site was for subjective
discussions about programming in general. Somebody said something like "SO is
for when you're in front of the keyboard, and Programmers SE is for when
you're in front of the whiteboard." Something like that...

~~~
chrisaycock
Right, SO is for code while programmers.SE is for everything else. Another way
to look at it is the tags.

Stack Overflow -- all about programming:

<http://stackoverflow.com/tags>

Programmers Stack Exchange -- career development and project management:

<http://programmers.stackexchange.com/tags>

------
wahnfrieden
Here's what the announcement is actually about (I didn't see an obvious link
to it): <http://programmers.stackexchange.com/>

